# Little black dog & Big blac dog



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Just some more pictures!














































Thanks :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man do I love me some black doggies  They are both looking great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great looking doggies!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Black is beautiful! Love'em MISS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MISSAPBT said:


> Just some more pictures!


:goodpost::goodpost: Love it!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Oh man do I love me some black doggies  They are both looking great. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. Its there first day of conditioning for the show 



dixieland said:


> Great looking doggies!


Cheers 



Saint Francis said:


> Black is beautiful! Love'em MISS


Thank you SF, gracie says hello to badger



American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost::goodpost: Love it!


Is it a bird..........Is it a plane.........no its MY BALL! haha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love them ears they are soo cute, that ball looks like it has seen better days lmao . great pictures


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!!I love the one white paw


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Baby dogs have on tuxedos! Love thems! They are such good looking dogs, Liv!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe those are some gorgeous little black dogs still waiting for you to send me gracie LOL ....


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Such good looking pups I really am starting to take a liking to the black dogs. I think it all from my like for The LBD, She is to awesome.(they both are)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Love me some black doggies.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures...everything looks really green over there still...awesome!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thank you for all the comments 

LOL @ Sadie, i just need to get her passport.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking great!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Beautiful coats those dogs have!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

LOL just found this OVERWEIGHT picture of stage, and he still came 2nd at the show


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Jeez he's got a massive scone, hasn't he?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Lol yeah everyone comments on his head when they see him.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Those are some gorgeous bulldogs lady  You don't really see the size of his melon until that side shot.

BTW... I've never heard a head called a scone before... thanks for adding to my vocabulary haha.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Some of the best lookin pits i have seen! very happy looking! 
Great work


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Those are some gorgeous bulldogs lady  You don't really see the size of his melon until that side shot.
> 
> BTW... I've never heard a head called a scone before... thanks for adding to my vocabulary haha.


Yeah I think it's an Aussie/NZ thing. We understand each other.


----------

